# firefly x bp pewter



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Any one any ideas on what this woud produce


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Best case scenario;

Silver Streak Fire?!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Best case scenario;
> 
> Silver Streak Fire?!


thats cheating !!!

tell the OP what ALL 16 would be !!!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Normal
Pastel
Fire
Black Pastel
Super Pastel
Black Pastel Pewter
Fire Fly
Black Pastel Fire
Black Pastel Fire Pewter 
Silver Streak
Silver Streak Fire

Should be about right, providing the Cider hasn't gone to my head!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Normal
> Pastel
> Fire
> Black Pastel
> ...


Cheers Dave..sounds intresting, saw a pewter fire on markusjayne..nice!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Normal
> Pastel
> Fire
> Black Pastel
> ...


you forgot the "superfly"

lay off the cider !!! :whistling2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

alan1 said:


> you forgot the "superfly"
> 
> lay off the cider !!! :whistling2:


:lol2: And the SuperFly was the first I thought of, but was too busy typing the rest!


----------

